# Fighter Jets of the world



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos only. Absolutely no political comments!




The USAF



F18 Super Hornet with Vapor Cone by pheαnix, on Flickr


F18 Super Hornet Really Showing Off by pheαnix, on Flickr


F18 Super Hornet Showing Off  by pheαnix, on Flickr


Super Hornet Showing Landing Gear by pheαnix, on Flickr


A-10 Thunderbolt II aka Warthog by pheαnix, on Flickr


AV-8B Harrier II Hovering Over the Ocean by pheαnix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The USAF



Air Show Featuring the Thunderbirds (Dover AFB, Delaware) by pheαnix, on Flickr


Air Show Featuring the Thunderbirds (Dover AFB, Delaware) by pheαnix, on Flickr


Air Show Featuring the Thunderbirds (Dover AFB, Delaware) by pheαnix, on Flickr


Air Show Featuring the Thunderbirds (Dover AFB, Delaware) by pheαnix, on Flickr


Air Show Featuring the Thunderbirds (Dover AFB, Delaware) by pheαnix, on Flickr


Air Show Featuring the Thunderbirds (Dover AFB, Delaware) by pheαnix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Russian Airforce




Sukhoi Su-35 performing at Russian Airforce 100th Anniversary show by foo_fighter_spotting, on Flickr


Sukhoi Su-30 perfoming @ MAKS 2009 by foo_fighter_spotting, on Flickr


Sukhoi Su-30 perfoming @ MAKS 2009 by foo_fighter_spotting, on Flickr


Russia - Air Force Ilyushin Il-78M,Tu-95MS "Kaluga" & MiG-29 by Osdu, on Flickr


Russia - Air Force Ilyushin Il-78M by Osdu, on Flickr


"Russian Knights" and "Swifts" by Osdu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Russian AirForce




Landing "White Swan" by Osdu, on Flickr


Russia - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29SMT by Osdu, on Flickr


Russia - Air Force Sukhoi Su-27SM by Osdu, on Flickr


Russia - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-31BM by Osdu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

British Airforce



top guns by mudpig, on Flickr


Typhoon Formation, Smoke on, Go! by Trevor Reoch Photography, on Flickr


Red Arrows @ Farnborough Air Show by Arangan Ananth, on Flickr


Blackburn Buccaneer S.2 XX885 RAF Scampton Lincolnshire by woodytyke, on Flickr


HAWKER HUNTER GA.11 XE685 - 861 RAF Scampton Lincolnshire by woodytyke, on Flickr


Mk-58 Hawker Hunter by Luke_GETSNO, on Flickr
Mk-58 Hawker Hunter
The British made fighter Hawker Hunter, being operated by ATAC, Airborne Tactical Advantage Company, has been flying around the Japan to provide support for US military forces in Far East.
This plane is registered as N321AX.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Royal Air Force - British Aerospace Hawk XX255 RAF No 4 FTS Valley by Pete Withers, on Flickr


Harrier Jump Jet by nihiels, on Flickr


Harrier seat by nihiels, on Flickr


F00886_forum by flightleveluk, on Flickr


F00386_forum by flightleveluk, on Flickr


IMG_2246_forum by flightleveluk, on Flickr


F01888_forum by flightleveluk, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Turkish Jets*


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*SOUTH AFRICA AIRFORCE - SAAF - over 80 years old, and the most formidable in Africa!*

SAAF_Saab_Gripen_over_Cape_Town by e_yihuang, on Flickr

Gripen fighters flying over Western Cape  by Saab Group, on Flickr

South African AF JAS 39 Gripen World Cup stadium 2010  by crusaderstgeorge, on Flickr

Swartkops Airshow-36 by Axel Bührmann, on Flickr

Swartkops Airshow-71 by Axel Bührmann, on Flickr

South African Jet by UnBroKeN71, on Flickr



Swartkops Airshow-45 by Axel Bührmann, on Flickr

26409 SAAF by pug2pug, on Flickr

SAAF Silver Falcons by Clinton Wyness1982 by clinton wyness, on Flickr

SAAF SAAB Gripen - Note the 'subtle' afterburner flame by Harvey Grohmann, on Flickr

25213 SAAF by pug2pug, on Flickr

7479 SAAF by pug2pug, on Flickr

5252 SAAF by pug2pug, on Flickr

SAAF Mirage III 838 by PlaneSnapper, on Flickr

Supermarine Spitfire Mk IX - "Evelyn" WR RR SAAF by FlashyThingy, on Flickr

South African Fighter Jet by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr

Untitled by Allan Theron, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Israel Air Force



Israel Air Force Lockheed Martin F-16I Sufa 886 LLHB סופה by Ariel L, on Flickr


Israel Air Force McDonnell Douglas F-15I Raam 215 LLHB by Ariel L, on Flickr


_MG_9495-m by Ariel L, on Flickr


Israel Air Force Boeing 707-3J6C Reem 264 LLHB by Ariel L, on Flickr


_MG_9216-m by Ariel L, on Flickr


IAF RF-4E Phantom by Mosh70, on Flickr


Retired IAF A-4 Skyhawks in Air Base Revetment by Mosh70, on Flickr


Retired IAF McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantoms at Air Base Revetment by Mosh70, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese Air Force



Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15 by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15 (Ji-2) ***** B by Chris Devers, on Flickr


SHENYANG J-11B: RULING THE SKIES by Type 99, on Flickr


J-11B: THE SKY IS MINE by Type 99, on Flickr


J-11B: READY RO RUMBLE by Type 99, on Flickr


J-11A: BEAUTY ENGINES by Type 99, on Flickr


J-11A: BIRDS OF STEEL by Type 99, on Flickr


JH-7A: STRIKER by Type 99, on Flickr


J-10B: CONQUERER by Type 99, on Flickr


J-10A: THE PUPPY AND THE WOLF by Type 99, on Flickr


J-10A: DRAGON'S DAWN by Type 99, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

turky really has a strong airfroce from the pics.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

*My Favourites*

My all time favorites based on its shape are:

F-16 Fighthing Falcon from tim allen 









Mig-29









Eurofighter Typhoon
Sukhoi Su-30MK









Sukhoi Su-34 it looks awkward but it sure is a great plane.









The Terminator looks awsome, a great adversary in the making.









The lates generation of course there's only 3 choices for now, I'll stick to these 2:

F-22









Sukhoi T-50









Great thread :cheers:.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-18 Hornet VMFA-232 by linda m bell, on Flickr


Raptor Dedication Pass by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


Hornet Dedication Pass by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


De Havilland DH-110 Sea Vixen.jpg by Phil_Bird, on Flickr


IMG_5905 - F-86 Sabre - Biggin Hill - 28.06.09 by Colin D Lee, on Flickr


IMG_6826 - F-86 Sabre - Duxford - 16.10.11 by Colin D Lee, on Flickr


IMG_6828 - F-86 Sabre - Duxford - 16.10.11 by Colin D Lee, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Super Hornets

F/A-18F Super Hornet by arquell01, on Flickr

super hornets by denniseagles, on Flickr

Super Hornet's Fly Over South East Queensland by Exclamat!on Photography, on Flickr

Aussie Super Hornet slicing through filthy skies by le chanoine, on Flickr


----------



## Michalr (Nov 10, 2010)

SU-22 by crusader752, on Flickr


----------



## Michalr (Nov 10, 2010)

308 SU-22UM Polish Air Force by ChrisChen76, on Flickr


Su-22 Fitter by snowboarding1979, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Cool!




Top Active USAF Fighter Jets F-15 Eagle by AhBoon.Net, on Flickr


Top Active USAF Fighter Jets F-35 Lightning II by AhBoon.Net, on Flickr


fighter jet by Matthew Theron Photography, on Flickr


Fighter Jets passing over us! by Mike Taddeo, on Flickr


Singapore Airshow - F15SG by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Raptor by Wondertubs, on Flickr


Heritage Flight -- Breaking Off by Magic_Man, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29A Fulcrum [111] by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


Medusa's Eye - SAAB JAS-39C Gripen 39273 by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


Aermacchi MB-339-A/PAN "Freece Tricolori" by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


General Dynamics F-16AM Fighting Falcon FA-84 by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


Chute Me? - Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-29A Fulcrum [111] by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


Keep Rollin' - McDonnell Douglas Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle 01-2001 by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


IGNITE! - McDonnell Douglas Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle 01-2001 by Richard Calver - www.richardcalver.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

The last batch of pictures is the best of this page, just love the way the planes are portraited in those shots.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

I love it! :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*

Emblem of Ukrainian Air Force









Flag of Ukrainian Air Force






























































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*






















































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*










Bonus - Attack aircraft

















http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Sdare (Aug 31, 2007)

>


what plane is this? Thanks


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Tupolev Tu-160 /heavy strategic bomber/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos, Igor!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

China



Jiangwho said:


> http://news.xinhuanet.com/mil/2012-11/25/c_123998037.htm


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ This aircraft carrier was built in Ukraine (Mykolaiv).
=============================================

*Ukrainian Air Force *










Military exercises 








http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=68625&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ This aircraft carrier was built in Ukraine (Mykolayev).
> ==========================================


Only the empty shell, the rest of the carrier including the engine were all done in china and china is planning to build 4 more.

Nice photos btw!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ 4?:nuts: I think that China alone can't build one new aircraft carrier.



Yellow Fever said:


> Nice photos btw!


Thanks=)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ 4?:nuts: I think that China alone can't build even one aircraft carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks=)


Yes, they are serious and determine to do it. One carrier definitely isn't enough to guard the vast and long coast line of china, so more of those big monsters are needed.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Hm... they have no experience in the construction of aircraft carriers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You never know, just only a few months ago people didn't even think the chinese jet pilots would know how to take off and land down on the new carrier.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Only time will tell who's right.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*


















http://spotters.net.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=34491&size=large
















http://firtka.if.ua/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The pics in post #36 totally blew me away!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mcdonnell Douglas Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle by supersabre69, on Flickr


Typhoon @ SUNSET by supersabre69, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunkiss Phoon by supersabre69, on Flickr


Eurofighter Typhoon. by supersabre69, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saab Gripen by supersabre69, on Flickr


Eurofighter Typhoon by supersabre69, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Catch me if you can. by supersabre69, on Flickr


McDonnell Douglas Boeing F-15E Strike Eagle by supersabre69, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Canada's Snowbirds



Snowbirds by InVICKtion, on Flickr


Flying in Unison by InVICKtion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowbirds by Harley Mac, on Flickr


Snowbirds by Peter Brake, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowbirds by The Rocketeer, on Flickr


Snowbirds by Liz Hargreaves, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*



































































































http://anorgasmus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F16c Inflight Refueling. by RocketHorse, on Flickr


F-16 in the morning. by RocketHorse, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

KC-135 Preflight. by RocketHorse, on Flickr


B1 by RocketHorse, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-16 over Texas by RocketHorse, on Flickr


Stratofortress by RocketHorse, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A-10s by RocketHorse, on Flickr


Ft Smith A-10s. by RocketHorse, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72862&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72742&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72975&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=71889&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=62855&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72419&size=large

Bonus=)









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=69661&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=69709&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ The last two pics are awesome!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ I agree with you=)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=69043&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=71222&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=70324&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=71174&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=64802&size=large


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=20525&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=9557&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=68337&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=68623&size=large

Military exercises /December 5, 2012/ 








http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72433&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0176 by delisijean, on Flickr


inbetweenthetail by delisijean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pair of Sabers by dcnelson1898, on Flickr


Saber on End by dcnelson1898, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II, AA-1 by Johannes Berger, on Flickr


USN McDonnell Douglas F∕A-18B, 161723 / SD-324 by Johannes Berger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-16 Wallpaper by sjrankin, on Flickr


Phantoms Phorever by AviationBuff, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

F-15E-LN-91-332-t.o by cookyboy67, on Flickr


F-15E LN 91-331 by cookyboy67, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rooftop Show by Mikey Brick, on Flickr


Well Above Hancock by Mikey Brick, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

RAF Eurofighter Typhoon by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


RAF Tornado by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

65th Aggressor Squadron by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


F-22 Recovery by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Break out the Marshmallows by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr
A F-15E Strike Eagle from the 492nd FS "Madhatters" departs Nellis AFB.



EA-18 Growler by mvonraesfeld, on Flickr
Rolling out with a HH-60G Pave Hawk in the backround. Red Flag 13-3.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Anto...33860/L/&sid=22624be58ada70e44f53ead62e5a8b0c









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Ukraine---Air/Sukhoi-Su-27UB/1964505/L/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This plane looks so clean and shinny that I thought it was a model!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

=====================================================================================================================================

*Ukrainian Air Force *









http://spotters.net.ua/search/?airline=Ukraine+-+Air+Force&s=15&l=15









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=75501&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The last pic is stunning!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=77311&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=77430&size=large


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72379&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=74348&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=74252&size=large


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Royal Thai Air Force*









source: www.por-khan.r-tui.com









source: www.keijoknutasit.blogspot.com









source: www.aircraftdown.blogspot.com


----------



## pipistrel (Dec 16, 2010)

Serbian Air Force:


----------



## pipistrel (Dec 16, 2010)

Serbian Air Force:


















































































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Министарство-одбране-и-Војска-Србије/217288163671?sk=photos_albums


----------



## pipistrel (Dec 16, 2010)

Serbian Air Force again:























































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Министарство-одбране-и-Војска-Србије/217288163671?sk=photos_albums


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

pipistrel said:


> Serbian Air Force:


OMG! MiG-21!
The MiG-21 was designed by the Mikoyan-Gurevich Design Bureau in the Soviet Union in 1955-1959! The MiG-21 were used in the Vietnam War. This is the legendary jet fighter aircraft!


----------



## pipistrel (Dec 16, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soko_G-2_Galeb


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Royal Canadian Air Force*
































































All images from google.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=80904&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=79411&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wall paper materials! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Ukra...34197/L/&sid=cff1d0ded6074d376d1138164cf0956b









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Ukra...59123/L/&sid=d556c437f8698d366fc2c6398df868ff









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Ukra...65102/L/&sid=cff1d0ded6074d376d1138164cf0956b









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Ukra...84842/L/&sid=cff1d0ded6074d376d1138164cf0956b

Bonus=)

*The Su-27 and An-225 Mriya, the largest aircraft in the world.*








http://www.airliners.net/photo/Ukra...86574/L/&sid=cff1d0ded6074d376d1138164cf0956b


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=78884&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=78888&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=79471&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=79147&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=79034&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=78237&size=large


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=81158&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=81378&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3540 by stig 999, on Flickr


Thunderbolt From The Blue by Tyrebagger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

8 by welshi23, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*F16 FACH (chilean air force)*









http://www.fach.cl/galeria/combate/f16mlu/5g.jpg











*F-5 FACH*









http://noticiasffaachile.blogspot.com/2013_03_01_archive.html

*A36 Halcón*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great shots.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Header by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


German Airforce F-4 Phantom II engine run test by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

MiG-29M2 take-off at Russian AirForce 100th Anniversary by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


Sukhoi Su-35 performing at Russian Airforce 100th Anniversary show by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Patrouille Suisse performance at Axalp 2012 by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


Patruille Suisse by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

*IAF (Indian Air Force)*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c2/Ensign_of_the_Indian_Air_Force.svg










http://www.aircraftrecognition.co.uk/images/Aircraft/Fast Jet/Su-30/Sukhoi Su-30 MKI-2.jpg[/IMG]








https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/208163_353079761453145_1410691138_n.jpg








http://defenceforumindia.com/jh4cz/assets/LCA-Tejas-Flying.jpg








https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559598_270727059688416_758639581_n.jpg








//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

IAF's recent accquisition -Eurofigter









http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Images/9176-1/Sukhoi-Euro-016.jpg









http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Images/9204-1/Sukhoi-Euro-028.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Images/8779-2/SB038.jpg









http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Images/8628-4/MKI-Armed-12AAMs.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Images/1440-2/Su-30w.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

*Tejas
*
Light multirole combat jet developed entirely by HAL of India.









http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/8572/000985bq9.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-JsxprNpLg...uXvy_g/s1600/Indian-Navy-MiG-29K-India-01.jpg








http://img3.allvoices.com/thumbs/image/609/480/98835674-indian-fighter.jpg









http://engtechmag.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/india-buys-french-fighter-jets.jpg









http://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc328/Adux1982/IMG_0099-771360.jpg









http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/4890/waoodb9.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-rNkkyl5m0NQ/Tu2je9TWuFI/AAAAAAAAGkY/pr5n7F-WH5Q/s1600/010zuc.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/--WsQ2ooQW...u-30MKI+Indian+Air+Force+R-77+bvr+%283%29.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-dmqi5E_PS...missile+super+sonice+launch+Astra+bveraam.jpg








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hq5x11rDX...-30MKI+Indian+Air+Force+R-77+bvr+%2812%29.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hK_eFqeqZ-M/Tu2jm9yRqEI/AAAAAAAAGko/Kb6f1mkjT9k/s1600/mars56.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6452/1983276.jpg









http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3573/1877127.jpg









http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/1606/1869571.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/highres_gld-075397ly9.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3848/2042283.jpg









http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/646/2034633.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4738592634_63c2e5a63c_o.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4738589218_f00be51836_b.jpg









http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/... Pics/OgAAAPAYsCHBaWJOQqmcKjF8FJyClziOGs1.jpg

National carrier being followed by the national combat jet. :tongue2:









http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Images/8936-1/B777-02.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://indianairforce.nic.in/writereaddata/Uploaded_photos/20091119161107Mirage (4).JPG









http://indianairforce.nic.in/writereaddata/Uploaded_photos/20091119165049IL 76 (4).JPG









http://indianairforce.nic.in/writereaddata/Uploaded_photos/20091119155657an32 (4).JPG









http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/199/atlanticea4.jpg









http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/9/5/8/1615859.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c4/F-15_MiG-27.jpg









http://www.universalstamps.com/files/ms047.jpg









http://nimg.sulekha.com/others/original700/india-air-force-2011-10-6-5-50-53.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

The beast taking a sharp turn










http://news.nost.org.cn/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/J-20-873x1024.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

J-20










http://i.imgur.com/evabc.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beast 2002 prototype taking off










http://imageshack.us/a/img822/2925/271017464033746743f119.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome J-20










http://himg2.huanqiu.com/attachment2010/2012/0615/20120615090503479.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

J-31 the stealthy brother of J-20










http://www.china-defense-mashup.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/J-31-new.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

J-31










http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1253/27110323e34a2dba42ec30c.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

J-31










http://i.imgur.com/Q475J.jpg


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

China J-10B










http://etch.s.dpool.sina.com.cn/nd/...20091211_4303ca965f98b889eefaJD7T4fgJzdfp.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=82470&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=82335&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F/A-18C takes off from USS Nimitz in the Gulf of Oman. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr

GULF OF OMAN (Aug. 20, 2013) An F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Blue Diamonds of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 146 takes off from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68). The Nimitz Carrier Strike Group is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions for Operation Enduring Freedom



F/A-18 Super Hornets fly over USS Preble. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Blue Angels fly over Pensacola. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr

PENSACOLA, Fla. (Aug. 14, 2013) F/A-18 Hornets assigned to the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, fly in a delta formation over Pensacola Bay during a training flight. While the Blue Angels' 2013 air show season has been canceled due to sequestration, the pilots fly sorties to maintain proficiency in the F/A-18 Hornet. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kathryn E. Macdonald/Released) 



An F-25B Lightning II is tested aboard USS Wasp. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr

ATLANTIC OCEAN (Aug. 14, 2013) An F-35B Lightning II aircraft lands aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Wasp (LHD 1) during the second at-sea F-35 developmental test event. The F-35B is the Marine Corps variant of the Joint Strike Fighter and is undergoing testing aboard Wasp. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of Lockheed Martin by Andy Wolfe/Released)/Released)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

USS Bonhomme Richard conducts flight operations. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr

CORAL SEA (Aug. 4, 2013) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Handling) 1st Class Jawara Lockett signals the pilot of an AV-8B Harrier from the Black Sheep of Marine Attack Squadron (VMA) 214 that he is cleared for launch from the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD 6). Bonhomme Richard is the flagship of the Bonhomme Richard Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, is currently conducting routine joint force operations in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations



USS Wasp conducts flight operations. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*
































































Bonus=)









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/vart-if-ua/
http://spotters.net.ua/search/?user=Denys+Tomenchyk


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

*Indian Air Force*

Jaguar: Indian Air Force Jaguar T.2 J1002 RAF Abingdon by emdjt42, on Flickr


Jaguar: Indian Air Force Jaguar T.2 J1002 RAF Abingdon by emdjt42, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indian Air Force Embraer ERJ-145 by illuminativisuals.net, on Flickr


K2878 / G IL-76MD Gajaraj Indian Air Force by Sonic Images, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

SB044 SU-30MKI Flanker Indian Air Force  by Sonic Images, on Flickr


SB044 SU-30MKI Flanker Indian Air Force by Sonic Images, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

SB-041 Sukhoi Su-30MKI Flanker, Indian Air Force, RAF Fairford 14 July 2007 by Kev Slade, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indian Air Force Su-30MKI by Eagle One Aviation: Photography by Damanbir Sekhon, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indian Air Force Show by RähulÐev, on Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

*Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force)*

This is the Brazilian jet AMX A-1M. The AMX A-1M is an upgrade made by Embraer on the old AMX A-1.


A-1M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*


















http://www.fotogaleria.lietadla.com


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Cuban Air Force:*



















*Argentine Air Force:*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

*Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force)*

More photographs of the AMX A-1M:


A-1M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Modernização da aeronave A-1  por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Modernização da aeronave A-1  por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=83698&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=83599&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love this thread!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Embraer working on the AMX A-1s to make it AMX A-1Ms:


Modernização da aeronave A-1  por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Modernização da aeronave A-1  por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Modernização da aeronave A-1  por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Modernização da aeronave A-1  por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spectacular landing by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr
Sukhoi Su-30SM landing after performance at MAKS 2013


Mil-17V-5 display at MAKS-2013 by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

German Airforce F-4 Phantom II engine run test by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


Header by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

It's the plan of FAB to upgrade all the AMX A-1s into AMX A-1Ms. However this a gradual process so that there are still many AMX A-1s in operation. That's how they look:


A-1A (AMX) por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1A por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A1-A por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Some more A-1s:


Dia da Aviação de Caça - 22 de Abril por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## bgdimitrov (Aug 19, 2013)

Igor L. said:


>


The Ukrainian Air Force planes look amazing! ^^


Here are a couple of photos of the Bulgarian Air Force.









Sukhoi Su-25UBK - http://www.airliners.net/photo/Bulg...2305212/&sid=bdd38bbc41839a0d3c3d648cd5420d1b










MiG - 29UB - http://www.airliners.net/photo/Bulg...81055/L/&sid=bdd38bbc41839a0d3c3d648cd5420d1b


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Some more pics of the AMX A1s of Brazilian Air Force:


A-1A por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


AMX A-1 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr

Air refueling:


Reabastecimento em Voo por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Reabastecimento em Voo por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Italian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=83879&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=83878&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=83603&size=large


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

166797 F/A-18F AB201, VFA-211 - NAS Oceana, VA by David Skeggs, on Flickr


165303 E-2C-11 AB603, VAW-123 - NAS Norfolk, VA by David Skeggs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

164902 F/A-18C AB405, VMFA-251 - MCAS Beaufort, SC by David Skeggs, on Flickr


166808 F/A-18F AB205, VFA-211 - NAS Oceana, VA by David Skeggs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

166822 F/A-18E AB302, VFA-136 - NAS Oceana, VA by David Skeggs, on Flickr


164950 F/A-18C AB407, VMFA-251 - MCAS Beaufort, SC by David Skeggs, on Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

A-1 AMX lançando FLARE por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1B AMX em ala por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Flight Midia por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1A AMX por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

These last American jets posted by Yellow are just awesome!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

A-1A da Força Aérea Brasileira por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


A-1A da Fora Aérea Brasileira por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


OMA BABR 2012 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


OMA BABR 2012 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, so from now on I won't repeat the name Brazilian Air Force or Força Aérea Brasileira (Portuguese). This is getting annoying. :laugh:

I'll just put our roundel and it's fine:










These are our F-5s:


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Northrop F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Northrop F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israel Air Force


IMG_2914 by xnir, on Flickr



IMG_5549 by xnir, on Flickr



Aerial refueling, Tel Aviv by EhudBinoTLV, on Flickr


IAF F-15-I Ra'am Flaring by NGPhoto.biz, on Flickr


IMG_5261-2 by xnir, on Flickr



IAF F-15I Eagle Ra'am Israel Air Force by xnir, on Flickr


IMG_5482 by xnir, on Flickr


Looking for an oasis, F16I F16D F-15I Israel Air Force by xnir, on Flickr


IMG_9995-2 by xnir, on Flickr


Israel Air Force Gulfstream G550 Nachshon נחשון LLHB by Ariel L, on Flickr


Israel Air Force Boeing 707-3J6C Reem 264 LLHB by Ariel L, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the end... by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


ZD850_Tornado_CrownCondor by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black Beauty... by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


800 NAS Harrier by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Single Seat, Single-Engine, The Only Way To Fly... by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


39221_Gripen_SwedishAirForce_HeadOn_FFD by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

http://newsreaders.ru/showthread.php?t=2741&page=2









http://forums.airbase.ru/2002/09/t7...admiral-flota-sovetskogo-soyuza-kuznetso.html


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=84458&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=51682&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=78930&size=large

Bonus=)








http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=51762

===========================

I love this thread! :cheers2:


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Refueling by a KC-130 Hercules in the Amazon:


F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Reabastecimento em Voo por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM Reabastecimento em Voo por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM Reabastecimento em Voo por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-5EM por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Caça F-5M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Caças F-5M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM com canhão 20mm por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Flying over Rio and the Maracanã Stadium:


F-5EM - Interceptacao por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM sobre o Maracanã por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM sobre o Maracanã por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Interceptacao por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome shots!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-5EM sobre o Maracanã (Interceptação de aeronave) por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Interceptacao por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Interceptacao por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Acionamento Alerta por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-5EM - Acionamento Alerta por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Acionamento Alerta por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Acionamento Alerta por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5EM - Acionamento Alerta por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Loaded Up... by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


Paperwork by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

165591_AV-8BHarrier_MarineCorps_KDH by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


ZJ174_ApacheAH1_ArmyAirCorps_SPTA by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Harrier is my favourite plane!











F-5EM - Acionamento Alerta por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-5M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Next page! (As usual, brazilians are spamming with one million pics)


----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chile


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Great brazilian airforcE!!
amazing pictures!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

right1 said:


> Next page! (As usual, brazilians are spamming with one million pics)


Provide source to the pics of your post, please. 

There's no SPAM whatsoever. Each post has 4 pics at maximum. Each day has12 pics of FAB at maximum. Please read this section rules. 

In case you still do think it's SPAM, report the post or contact the staff.

Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B0188ps by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B0201 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos guys


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B0234 by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B0076crop by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B0060 by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B9980 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Which planes were these last ones and to which air force do they belong?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe they belong to the British Royal Air Force.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Sweet! These with a different roundels too? Which model? :cheers2:










Our F-2000 Mirages:


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian Air Force*

Antonov An-70, Military Transport Aircraft 
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=84678&size=large








.
We develop and manufacture the best transport planes in the world. :cheers2: ^^ ^^ ^^









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=84892&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=84808&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=84807&size=large


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ This Antonov is what I call a beast!











F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


F-2000C por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F-2000B Mirage por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, so now I'll post some pics of our Navy Aviation.

*Marinha do Brasil*









They have got a different roundel from the Air Force as you can see and use Skywhawks that are at the moment being upgraded by Embraer (like the AMXs of the Air Force):


AF- 1 Skyhawk 8 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


AF- 1 Skyhawk 7 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


AF- 1 Skyhawk 6 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


AF- 1 Skyhawk 5 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

AF- 1 Skyhawk 4 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


AF- 1 Skyhawk 3 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


AF- 1 Skyhawk 2 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


AF- 1 Skyhawk 1 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Some non jet fighters aircrafts:










Drones (Israeli Elbit RQ-450 Hermes):


Descida para o pouso por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Pré voo por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Hermes 450 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Reboque da aeronave por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ adults toy.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ 










And there is this another toy. They're mostly used to patrol Brazil-Paraguay borders:


ÁGATA 7- FAB e PF empregam VANT nas fronteiras por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


ÁGATA 7- FAB e PF empregam VANT nas fronteiras por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


ÁGATA 7- FAB e PF empregam VANT nas fronteiras por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


ÁGATA 7- FAB e PF empregam VANT nas fronteiras por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

C-130 Hercules por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


C-130 Hércules por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Base de apoio em Punta Arenas por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Carregamento com resíduos por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

[/url]
AH- 11A Lynx 5 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr[/IMG]


AH- 11A Lynx 1 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


SH-3AB - Sea King 3 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


SH-3AB - Sea King 1 por Marinha do Brasil (Oficial), no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

C-105 em operação noturna por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Uso de NVG em C-105 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


C-105 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Lançamento de paraquedistas por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

German air force


German Airforce F-4 Phantom II from JG71 by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


German Airforce F-4 Phantom II from JG71 by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

German Airforce F-4 Phantom II engine run test by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr




Spectacular landing by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr
Sukhoi Su-30SM landing after performance at MAKS 2013


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

F... These Phantoms are cool!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

AH-2 Sabre por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


AH-2 Sabre por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Canhão de 23mm por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Procedimento de interceptação por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Piloto inspeciona míssel antes da decolagem por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Piloto e máquina em perfeita harmonia por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Sargentos especialistas preparam caças F-5M para decolagem por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Mecânicos realizam a inspeção dos motores dos caças F-5M por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

RAF Merlin Helicopters by Defence Images, on Flickr



Two Sea Kings HAR3/3A helicopters, sat on the pan at RAF Valley in the early evening fog by Defence Images, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red Arrows Accompanying British Airways A380 by Defence Images, on Flickr


Apache Helicopter on HMS Illustrious by Defence Images, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

RAF Typhoon Firing ASRAAM Missile by Defence Images, on Flickr


RAF Hawk Simulator by Defence Images, on Flickr


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Içamento de carga por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


H-36 Caracal por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


H-60L Black Hawk por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


H-60L Black Hawk por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Russian Air Force & Naval Aviation










http://russianplanes.net/id121741









http://russianplanes.net/id121679









http://russianplanes.net/id121652









http://russianplanes.net/id121651


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

This drone was developed by a local company (Avibras):


Vant_Falcao_5 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Vant_Falcao_3 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Vant_Falcao_2 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Vant_Falcao_01 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Russian Air Force









http://russianplanes.net/id121312









http://russianplanes.net/id121311









http://russianplanes.net/id121504









http://russianplanes.net/id119214


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Nice!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

*CRUZEX*
*South America air forces maneuvers*









From the left to the right the participant air forces of Argentina; Brazil; Chile; Colombia; Peru; Uruguay and Venezuela.​


> *The South America air forces performs several joint aerial combat training exercises. Among the more important are Cruzex ( Portuguese: Exercício Cruzeiro do Sul ) which is hosted by the Brazilian Air Force, Salitre ( English: Saltpeter ) hosted by the Chilean Air Force and Ceibo ( English: Erythrina crista-galli flower ) hosted by the Argentine Air Force. The goal is to train together in order to respond to a crisis or integrate into United Nations peacekeeping operations as a unified team.
> The exercises include combat search and rescue, aerial refueling and combined air operations center training opportunities focused on interoperability.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_America_air_forces_maneuvers*


*


Pátio BAAN - P8302138 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


CRUZEX - Pátio BAAN - DSC_0162 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Pátio BAAN - P8302128 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr


Pátio BAAN - P8302125 por Página oficial da Força Aérea Brasileira, no Flickr*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Russian Air Force*



















http://russianplanes.net/id122448









http://russianplanes.net/id122431









http://russianplanes.net/id122662









http://russianplanes.net/id122651


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates guys


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Kazahstan Air Force*


















http://russianplanes.net/id79640










http://russianplanes.net/id79638










http://russianplanes.net/id78835










http://russianplanes.net/id81697









http://russianplanes.net/id79650


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-16 Solo Turk by NJ-P, on Flickr


Lockheed F-16 Fighting Falcon by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

English Electric Lightning by NJ-P, on Flickr


Two 29 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoons Touching Down by NJ-P, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF RIAT 08 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


IAF IL-78MKI RIAT 08 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mirage F-1B RIAT 08 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Tornado sunset by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dutch F-16 RIAT 13 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Shar RIAT 2004 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

the first Russian 5th generation fighter jet, Sukhoi PAK FA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boeing F-15SG Strike Eagle by azspyder, on Flickr


Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

F-35C Joint Strike Fighter (Navy variant)









Underside of the F-35B Joint Strike Fighter (Marine Corps variant) with asymmetric weapons load consisting of an AIM-9X Sidewinder inert missile on the starboard pylon, a centerline 25mm gun pod, and a GBU-32 and AIM-120 in the starboard weapon bay.
Images: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

untitled-2-2 by Timc63, on Flickr


untitled-2 by Timc63, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

untitled- by Timc63, on Flickr


Lockheed F-16 Fighting Falcon by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

untitled--3 by Timc63, on Flickr


untitled--2 by Timc63, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweeping Beauty 67 Degrees swept RAF Panavia Tornado GR4 by NJ-P, on Flickr


Handley Page Victor by NJ-P, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So, This is Low Fly by NJ-P, on Flickr


RAF RAFAT Red Arrows by NJ-P, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

FAF Rafale, HDR messing about by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


FAF Rafale, HDR messing about by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

617 Sq Tornado role demo team by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


IMG_1742 re pop by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

EF-18s AME NOMAD scanned slide by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Polish Su-22 Flitter RIAT 2005 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black Eagles by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Super Bug F/A-18F by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-15E Strike Eagle demo team 2007 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Greek TA-7C RIAT 2007 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Quick Strike by azspyder, on Flickr


Lightning in the Dark by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Cool jet pictures Yellow Fever.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B2594 by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B2603ps by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B2584 by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B2577 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B2566 by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B2540 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Via the Great White North... by azspyder, on Flickr


Night Terrors by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

German Airforce F-4 Phantom II 38+10 by Vasily Kuznetsov, on Flickr


80-1079_U-2DragonLady_USAirForce_FFD by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Northrop F-5N Tiger II by azspyder, on Flickr


Agusta-Westland EH-101 Merlin by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

*Former MiG-29 of German Luftwaffe:*

MiG-29 Fulcrum von Bundeswehr-Fotos Wir.Dienen.Deutschland. auf Flickr

*...since 2004 decommissioned & in the museum in Berlin:*

MiG 29 ... von bayernernst auf Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B2747 by Alchad, on Flickr


reds030 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B0327 by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B9986 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

AM1B6224ps by Alchad, on Flickr


AM1B0124 by Alchad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Reds RIAT 2013 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Noggie Tiger F-5, Leuchars 1995 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuff end of a Dutch F-16 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Romanian MIG-21 Lancer R by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mirage F-1B RIAT 08 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


Austrian SAAB 105 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

http://russianplanes.net/id128209









http://russianplanes.net/id127795









http://russianplanes.net/id124144


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Apollo 1 SAOEU Tornado Waddington June 03 by Paul J Harvey, on Flickr


86-0251_F-16CFalcon_USAF_Nellis by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

920410_F-16AFightingFalcon_USNavy_Fallon by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


RAF 617 Squadron Panavia Tornado GR4 by NJ-P, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Two RAF 15 Squadron Panavia Tornado GR4s Roll Out by NJ-P, on Flickr


The Trifecta by azspyder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

RAF 6 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon by NJ-P, on Flickr


Dutch F-16 Demo at RIAT 2012 by NJ-P, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

RAF 6 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon by NJ-P, on Flickr


01-2003_StrikeEagle_USAFE_MachLoop by Tony Osborne - Rotorfocus, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

http://russianplanes.net/id129568









http://russianplanes.net/id129275









http://russianplanes.net/id129421


----------

